# went fishing tonight



## 68merc (Jun 28, 2011)

And all I was caught was a BIG squaw fish. Well over 24" and the biggest fish I've landed on my kayak!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2011)

Where did you go? Is that in the carp family?


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice size..


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow! I just looked it up. Squawfish is a member of the minnow family. That's a pretty big minnow!!!


----------



## Fernando (Jun 29, 2011)

haha nice!


----------



## RV's mom (Jun 29, 2011)

VERY NICE! sigh. I'll get out fishing soon, I hope. Glad you caught something!! and in a kayak too!! what happened to its side?


----------



## 68merc (Jun 29, 2011)

Pike minnow are an invasive fish in the San Joaquin River. He suffered a knife wound before he became crawdad food. 
http://www.pikeminnow.org/info.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 29, 2011)

You went on the San Joaquin river in your kayak during flood season? Pretty brave.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice sized fish! Looks like you had a pretty good day.


----------



## 68merc (Jun 29, 2011)

Yvonne there is 200 acres on pond from an old rock quarry at the north end of Palm ave. I fish the ponds and end up 1/2 mile up stream from where I started so i float back down on the river. Yes its fast flowing but flat water. Last year this time the water was at 350 cfs in the river, last night it. was 6000 cfs!


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucky! I wish I had more time to go fishing this year.


----------



## terryo (Jun 29, 2011)

Right now small blue's are running here. Snappers (baby blue's), my favorite, and in a few months my kids go out in deeper waters for the BIG blue's. So great on the grill.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## monty2spear (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey I am sure might be an very good experience, I love enjoying fishing. You haven't posted your pics.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 18, 2011)

68merc said:


> Yvonne there is 200 acres on pond from an old rock quarry at the north end of Palm ave. I fish the ponds and end up 1/2 mile up stream from where I started so i float back down on the river. Yes its fast flowing but flat water. Last year this time the water was at 350 cfs in the river, last night it. was 6000 cfs!



I don't know if you can still get in at Stewart and Nuss, but that's where my husband and I used to fish. Its the San Joaquin river at Highway 99. You park at the highway, then walk back up to the ponds. There are three or four of them where they have dredged and excavated out the sand and rocks, then the holes filled up with water. We used to catch some pretty nice bass and cat fish in those ponds. The biggest bass my husband ever caught there was about 13lbs.


----------

